# Automatic rabbit drinkers



## Trini1000 (Mar 30, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with Automatic rabbit drinkers? I would like to know where i can buy good ones online. I have access to some locally but they are quite expensive and often out of stock.

I am thinking of buying some of these: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150765970818?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## luvthempigs (Mar 30, 2012)

Three things come to mind on this product: You can't monitor how much water your animal is drinking.How much or how little water being consumed can be an important sign to your bunnies health.

If you have a "bad bunny" they could play with the automatic system and flood their cage. 

If the waterer isn't working properly your bunny could be without water for a long time before you even realize it.

I have not used this item so I'm not speaking from experience, just opinion


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 30, 2012)

Use crocks myself, but I think the three opinions already postedon those automatic rabbit drinkers would be my reason to be leary. Though it's nice to have it automatic, water is just too important to a bunny. And without water, we all know a rabbit will not eat. And without eating, this brings so much trouble to a rabbits sensitive digestive system.

I'd be doing a whole lot of research on that product, asking tons of questions of people who have used them, just to make sure before purchasing. 

Wish you luck in finding out about them.

K


----------



## mdith4him (Mar 30, 2012)

We have one that we bought for Junie when we got her at the farm. [I assume this is the type of thing you're interested in buying. If not, please disregard this whole post!!] It's worked great for us. She drinks quite a bit each day, so it's obvious that the water level is going down and things are working okay. After reading the description on the ebay page, I'm a little confused about how it's hooked up to water. Is it hooked up to a garden hose? Anyway, here's the type of thing we have set up:






Eden Farms


We've never had more than a drop or two land in her cage from it and I'm not sure that a bunny would be able to hold down the stopper long enough to make the cage flood. The water only comes out a drop or so at a time (similar to the amount that a regular bottle does). We love that the top screws off and we can just add water and we don't have to take it off the cage.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 30, 2012)

We'll stick with bottles.


----------



## majorv (Mar 31, 2012)

When you have very many rabbits an automatic watering system is great. Some people prefer to monitor water intake closer than others. I know a breeder with hundreds of rabbits and she would definitely benefit from a system. However, she uses large crocks and fills them with a water hose.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 31, 2012)

Did a search on some comments about automatic water systems.

http://www.rabbitkeeper.com/autowater.htm

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/rabbits/347320-automatic-water-system.html

http://www.agselect.com/ED/Features.cfm?DID=11&QAID=23

Hope this helps.

K


----------



## Trini1000 (Mar 31, 2012)

WOW everyone! Thanks so much for responding! 

@ luvthempigs---my cages are suspended so theres no fear of flooding, also I check the cages/drinkers and reservoir everyday. 

@mdith4him---bottles in my opinion run out too fast (I had 2 liter bottles per cage and had to refill very 2 days)

Thanks all! If anyone has experience with installation, fittings etc, please help me out.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 31, 2012)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSFoQfThjc8[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fjITP_5GKc&feature=related[/ame]

Again, I use crocks, but was doing another search, maybe these videos will help. 

The first one shows a bunny successfully using the automatic drinker. 

The second is first part of a series of how someone made one. Maybe you can get some tips from that.

Hope this helps.

K


----------



## Trini1000 (Mar 31, 2012)

thanks again


----------

